# Garlic Powder



## SurvivorGirl (May 12, 2007)

How do ya feel about it?

I have never bought, but recrently seen it in some recipes and been wondering if i should? I always thought that it looks far to artifcial for my likings and that fresh is the only way to go.
Should I change my thinkings on this?


----------



## GB (May 12, 2007)

It is great stuff. Try some sprinkled in a grilled cheese sandwich as as part of a dry rub for meats. I would never be without it.


----------



## Katie H (May 12, 2007)

I wouldn't hesitate to buy it, particularly Lawry's.  It's premier in my book.

Having said this, Buck and I use about a head of garlic or more per week, but there are some recipes that benefit from garlic salt/powder.  It's a staple on our spice shelf, so much so that the label is completely rubbed off from use over the years.  Of course, the bottle is over 30-years-old.  Not the stuff inside, though.  That turns over quite quickly.

IMO it's a staple for cooking.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 12, 2007)

GB and Katie E (they sorta rhyme!)

Both of your posts surprised me!! I was sure that people would came and rag on it! and here you are calling it a staple!!
very interesting! This having me wonder what I'm missing out on!


----------



## GB (May 12, 2007)

I just ordered a 1lb bag from here today. They have amazing stuff!


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2007)

Garlic powder is dried, ground garlic.  Nothing artificial.

Garlic salt is a mix of garlic powder and salt.

As Katie and GB said, garlic powder is vital in dry rubs and for seasoning all kinds of dishes.


----------



## Katie H (May 12, 2007)

Ah, yes, GB!  Penzeys, the Mecca of spices.  Long may they live!!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 12, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Garlic powder is dried, ground garlic.  Nothing artificial.


I guess i didn't mean artificial persay, just I think of garlic as being fresh and making it dried seems odd to me


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 12, 2007)

You want to have it on hand because you wont always have fresh garlic on hand also its good in soups and sauces and for a dry rub on meats.


----------



## GB (May 12, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> GB and Katie E (they sorta rhyme!)
> 
> Both of your posts surprised me!! I was sure that people would came and rag on it! and here you are calling it a staple!!
> very interesting! This having me wonder what I'm missing out on!


Missing out is right. Also, try onion powder as well. Try sprinkling both on your next slice of pizza.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 12, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Missing out is right. Also, try onion powder as well. Try sprinkling both on your next slice of pizza.


onion powder is another one that's always had me puzzled. I've never bought it.


----------



## Katie H (May 12, 2007)

GB, I forgot about onion powder.  It's nice stirred into sour cream when spooned on top of baked potatoes.  Nice hint of onion when chive aren't available.

Yep, we always have onion powder, too.  Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## GB (May 12, 2007)

I just ordered a pound of onion powder today too. The people at Penzys can retire after the order I placed today


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 12, 2007)

I also like dried minced garlic or onions great in a pinch when making soups or stews or hydrated on bagels before baking


----------



## Caine (May 13, 2007)

I prefer granulated garlic rather than garlic powder. It just seems to be more substantial.


----------



## Dove (May 13, 2007)

*They have been in my kitchen for 52 years..not the same jar..LOL My folks always used the powders too.
Marge*


----------



## legend_018 (May 13, 2007)

I used the minced garlic - the kind you put in the refrigerator. I buy a big jar of it. My brother who is somewhat of a chef himself claims the garlic in the jars are just as good as the garlic cloves and that feeling like you always have to buy garlic cloves is just hogwash. I do buy the garlic cloves sometime though, depending on what I'm making. I had garlic powder as well in the cabinet, but I"m not sure if I have any now. I'll have to check now "lol". The bottom of one of my cabinets is all for spices.


----------



## Barb L. (May 13, 2007)

I would be lost without my garlic and onion powder, I never buy garlic salt.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 13, 2007)

As mentioned earlier, garlic powder is great sprinkled on a slice of cheese pizza.  I will also roast some potatoes with barbecue sauce, then sprinkle some garlic powder on them at the end.  Cut italian bread thin, a little butter + garlic salt, bake low heat until crisp makes a quick garlic toast or crouton snack. On french fries.  Garlic powder is in no way a substitution for fresh garlic, but it definately has its place in the kitchen ( in my opinion)


----------



## bethzaring (May 13, 2007)

oh my yes, I keep garlic powder, in the freezer.  Buy it by the pound from Penzey's.  I raise garlic and sell garlic.  But I also keep garlic and onion powder in the freezer, double bagged.  

It is only dried ground garlic.  Can't be without garlic.


----------



## csalt (May 13, 2007)

Here in the UK you can buy dried garlic in a garlic mill..just a few twists over anything and everything!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 13, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> Here in the UK you can buy dried garlic in a garlic mill..just a few twists over anything and everything!



That is really cool!! wish they had that here! (perhaps they do and I'v never noticed, I'll check)


----------



## csalt (May 13, 2007)

SG..are Schwartz Spices available in the US. They do the 'twist & turn' mills
Schwartz - Product Detail - Black Peppercorns

I find the nutmeg one really handy as well for casseroles and other things. 
In fact I have a pepper, seasalt, garlic and nutmeg one right by the cooker.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 13, 2007)

csalt said:
			
		

> SG..are Schwartz Spices available in the US. They do the 'twist & turn' mills
> Schwartz - Product Detail - Black Peppercorns
> 
> I find the nutmeg one really handy as well for casseroles and other things.
> In fact I have a pepper, seasalt, garlic and nutmeg one right by the cooker.



They have those here in canada, but we've never bought them


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 6, 2008)

I use garlic powder all the time.  Garlic salt very rarely.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 6, 2008)

I am never without Granulated Garlic in my pantry. Note I said "granulated" garlic, which is different in texture from garlic "powder". 

Garlic Powder is too fine for me. It's like talc - & clumps & floats in/on dishes rather than incorporating. Granulated Garlic, on the other hand, is great in & on almost everything. Free-flowing & easy to use.

I never buy or use Garlic Salt. I can add Granulated Garlic & salt to taste all by my wittle self - lol!!


----------



## sattie (Feb 6, 2008)

Garlic powder is just as good as the real thing.  I'm with everyone else on this, keep it handy!!!!  No household should be without it!


----------

